# Callsigns of m/v Dukesgarth & m/v Joule



## radioman1969 (Dec 12, 2010)

Does anybody remember the radio callsign of m/v Dukesgarth. She was a Cory Line ore carrier built 1960 and I was R/O on her in 1976 (seconded there by my company Cunard Brocklebank).

I am compiling a list of ships that I served on during my time at sea and the Dukesgarth callsign escapes me. 

Re 'Joule', this was a LPG tanker (2700 tons) managed by Furness Withy and on a Gazocean charter; she was Bahamian flag. Again the callsign escapes me. She was formerly the Bibby Line LPG tanker 'Lancashire' under the UK flag.

I have 'dredged' several websites for the above with no success.

Any help would be appreciated.

Best regards
Ken


----------



## Roger Bentley (Nov 15, 2005)

*Dukesgarth*



radioman1969 said:


> Does anybody remember the radio callsign of m/v Dukesgarth. She was a Cory Line ore carrier built 1960 and I was R/O on her in 1976 (seconded there by my company Cunard Brocklebank).
> 
> I am compiling a list of ships that I served on during my time at sea and the Dukesgarth callsign escapes me.
> 
> ...


Ken, According to Lloyds register 1962 the call sign for this ship was GHNY. Regards, Roger


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

Confirming *Roger's* post;

*Dukesgarth* C/S GHNY
Page 38 of *this* do***ent. (Thumb)


----------



## radioman1969 (Dec 12, 2010)

*Dukesgarth*



Gulpers said:


> Confirming *Roger's* post;
> 
> *Dukesgarth* C/S GHNY
> Page 38 of *this* do***ent. (Thumb)


Roger. Thank you very much for taking the time to ascertain the above callsign for me. 

The only callsign left is the 'Joule' (ex Bibby Line's 'Lancashire') under the Bahamian flag (Charlie *** followed by a number 6 or 9 I think). I did a brief stint on her in 1991 but again can't remember the callsign - infuriating as I can remember the callsigns of the other 31 ships served on.

Thanks again
Ken (ex GWZM)


----------



## Graham P Powell (Jun 2, 2007)

I answered a call for medical assistance from the Dukesgarth off the coast of South America. Dislocated big toe!. Got the advice from the doctor on board and the "operation" was successful. That would have been 1966/1967.
rgds
Graham Powell


----------

